# [IPv6] Pétition pour Free

## El_Goretto

Bon, la news est pas fraîche, elle a déjà été largement relayée depuis hier, mais comme le nombre de signature augmente rapidement (3800 hier soir, 5500 en ce moment), et que le public présent ici est largement suceptible d'être intéressé...  :Smile: 

Bref: http://ipv6pourtous.free.fr/.

FAQ sur le site, news présentes sur pcinpact et freenews pour ceux qui veulent un résumé.

----------

## Enlight

Oh non! J'ai pas le temps de m'interesser aux settings pour l ipv6, t'auras intérêt à nous faire un how-to bien senti pour la peine!!!

----------

## Ey

Juste une question très simple : c'est quoi l'intérêt pour un utilisateur free ? (je tiens à signaler avant de me prendre un petit cours où on me prend pour un c** que j'ai fait une école d'ingé en info/télécom et que je connais la norme)

----------

## Will11

Certe il y a un manque d'ip à venir surtout que la plus grosse part appartiennent à des boites américaines.

Les FAI réagiront quand le besoin sera là, ce n'est pas notre problème (pourquoi on devrait réagir pour eux ?).

----------

## vdemeester

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Certe il y a un manque d'ip à venir surtout que la plus grosse part appartiennent à des boites américaines.
> 
> Les FAI réagiront quand le besoin sera là, ce n'est pas notre problème (pourquoi on devrait réagir pour eux ?).

 

Le but c'est dévoluer, d'utiliser les outils de son temps..

Les problème de "manque d'ip" sont déjà présent, et on a trouvé des outils pour les contourner, mais.. Si on se dit, ça marche alors moi je fais plus rien, on va pas avaner..

----------

## Ey

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Certe il y a un manque d'ip à venir surtout que la plus grosse part appartiennent à des boites américaines.
> 
> Les FAI réagiront quand le besoin sera là, ce n'est pas notre problème (pourquoi on devrait réagir pour eux ?).

 

C'est ce que je me suis dis en voyant ça. Surtout que les vrais arguments en faveur d'IPv6 je ne les trouves pas (attention je dis pas qu'IPv4 c'est mieux juste qu'IPv6 n'apportera rien pour l'instant et augmentera la taille des paquets). La seule chose que je vois c'est "on est en retard sur les japonnais" et ça me parrait un peu faible comme argumentaire.

----------

## Ey

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Le but c'est dévoluer, d'utiliser les outils de son temps..
> 
> Les problème de "manque d'ip" sont déjà présent, et on a trouvé des outils pour les contourner, mais.. Si on se dit, ça marche alors moi je fais plus rien, on va pas avaner..

 

IPv6 c'est pas vraiment un outil récent et surtout c'est limite moribon comme projet vu la réticence que les américains ont à le déployer (et je parles pas juste pour le end-user).

----------

## El_Goretto

Ey: à vue de nez, je dirais encore de meilleures perfs (simplification/correction du contenu des en-têtes des paquets IP, routage plus rapide), QoS, et... IPsec "de série"?  :Smile: 

Mais bon, c'est sûrement pas indispensable, mais si c'est faisable, pourquoi s'en priver? (ceux qui font un emerge sync par jour (minimum...) vont pas me faire croire qu'ils ont pas le courage de passer de ipv4 à ipv6...).

Après, mes cours sur IPv6 sont loin aussi, mais monsieur Tanenbaum il dit que IPv6 c'est hachement bien, et que c'est évolutif tout çà (je cite, hein, page 460, google power pour les autres qu'ont pas le bouquin  :Smile: ).

----------

## niin

Voila, c'est signé  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> En conséquence, il y a aujourd'hui, principalement en Asie, une pénurie d'adresses que l'on doit compenser par des mécanismes comme la Traduction d'Adresse et de Port Réseau (NAPT) et l'attribution dynamique d'adresses, et en assouplissant le découpage en classes des adresses (CIDR).

 

S'ils s'y mettent ailleurs, autant tous s'y mettre, qu'on soit tous au meme point.

----------

## vdemeester

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *vdemeester wrote:*   Le but c'est dévoluer, d'utiliser les outils de son temps..
> 
> Les problème de "manque d'ip" sont déjà présent, et on a trouvé des outils pour les contourner, mais.. Si on se dit, ça marche alors moi je fais plus rien, on va pas avaner.. 
> 
> IPv6 c'est pas vraiment un outil récent et surtout c'est limite moribon comme projet vu la réticence que les américains ont à le déployer (et je parles pas juste pour le end-user).

 

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on utilise ipv4 depuis des lustres, qu'on ne veut pas évoluer... ipv5 est mort né car on a même pas voulu en entendre parler..

----------

## MagicTom

Pourtant ce serait une bonne chose d'évoluer un peu. Parce que le NAT c'est quand même bien chiant quand on a besoin de connexions directes entre ordinateurs (par exemple pour les communications audio/vidéo ou pour BitTorrent et compagnie).

En tout cas c'est signé  :Smile:  (6610 signatures...)

----------

## Will11

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*    *vdemeester wrote:*   Le but c'est dévoluer, d'utiliser les outils de son temps..
> 
> Les problème de "manque d'ip" sont déjà présent, et on a trouvé des outils pour les contourner, mais.. Si on se dit, ça marche alors moi je fais plus rien, on va pas avaner.. 
> 
> IPv6 c'est pas vraiment un outil récent et surtout c'est limite moribon comme projet vu la réticence que les américains ont à le déployer (et je parles pas juste pour le end-user). 
> ...

 

Moi c'est pas que je ne veux pas évoluer, j'ai jamais dit que j'étais contr l'ipv6  :Wink: 

C'est simplement que je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est à nous de bouger pour un problème qui est principalement celui des FAI.   Ils se foutent déjà assez de notre gu... que pour qu'on fasse encore le boulot à leur place.

----------

## niin

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> ne veux pas évoluer, j'ai jamais dit que j'étais contr l'ipv6 
> 
> C'est simplement que je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est à nous de bouger pour un problème qui est principalement celui des FAI.   Ils se foutent déjà assez de notre gu... que pour qu'on fasse encore le boulot à leur place.

 

Si on les fait pas bouger, ils bougeront pas ; ils sont bien content de rester tels quel ; si personne ne se met a l'ipv6, ca fait ca de moins qu'ils ont a changer et donc a payer ; c'est deja bien que Free propose cela s'ils voient un nombre signifcatif de demandes ; si dans ma ville les gens avaient pas lancé une pétition pour avoir au moins 500 signatures, on aurait peut-etre attendu 3 ans de plus pour avoir l'ADSL...

----------

## Will11

 *niin wrote:*   

>  *Will11 wrote:*   ne veux pas évoluer, j'ai jamais dit que j'étais contr l'ipv6 
> 
> C'est simplement que je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est à nous de bouger pour un problème qui est principalement celui des FAI.   Ils se foutent déjà assez de notre gu... que pour qu'on fasse encore le boulot à leur place. 
> 
> Si on les fait pas bouger, ils bougeront pas ; ils sont bien content de rester tels quel ; si personne ne se met a l'ipv6, ca fait ca de moins qu'ils ont a changer et donc a payer ; c'est deja bien que Free propose cela s'ils voient un nombre signifcatif de demandes ; si dans ma ville les gens avaient pas lancé une pétition pour avoir au moins 500 signatures, on aurait peut-etre attendu 3 ans de plus pour avoir l'ADSL...

 

Moi je ne suis pas si sûr qu'ils ne bougeront pas. D'ailleur tu crois vraiment que c'est parce qu'ils pensent à leur client ?

----------

## Adrien

Signé!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## niin

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je ne suis pas si sûr qu'ils ne bougeront pas. D'ailleur tu crois vraiment que c'est parce qu'ils pensent à leur client ?

 

Ils pensent surtout que s'ils le font pas, un autre le fera, et les clients iront la ou c'est le plus avancé ; donc au final, tant qu'il y aura de la conccurence, le client aura un pouvoir sur les FAI.

----------

## Will11

 *niin wrote:*   

>  *Will11 wrote:*   
> 
> Moi je ne suis pas si sûr qu'ils ne bougeront pas. D'ailleur tu crois vraiment que c'est parce qu'ils pensent à leur client ? 
> 
> Ils pensent surtout que s'ils le font pas, un autre le fera, et les clients iront la ou c'est le plus avancé ; donc au final, tant qu'il y aura de la conccurence, le client aura un pouvoir sur les FAI.

 

Ba donc voilà ils bougeront tout seul  :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ey: à vue de nez, je dirais encore de meilleures perfs (simplification/correction du contenu des en-têtes des paquets IP, routage plus rapide), QoS, et... IPsec "de série"? 

 

Alors dans l'ordre :

- pour les perfs je penses que tu parles des headers de taille fixe et oui ça c'est le point vraiment positif. Par contre pour le routage c'est un débat dépassé, c'était la raison d'être de MPLS à la base et lui aussi il a souffert de la montée en puisssance des routeurs, en fait aujourd'hui la vitesse de routage n'est plus un problème car on a des algorithmes vraiment puissant pour faire les recherches.

- QoS : IPv6 n'est pas la réponse pour ce problème.

- IPsec : même problème qu'IPv6 IPsec est mort né (ça fait plus de 10 ans que les specs sont arrêtés sur IPsec v1). Y a IPsec v2 qui est sorti y a pas longtemps mais ça ne résoudra pas le problème fondamental d'IPsec : trop complexe pour être déployé. De plus tu ne réponds pas à ma question, car IPv6 n'apportera pas IPsec, tout au plus il inclut de base une feature que tu peux quand même avoir avec IPv4. Et l'argument de ça va généralisé IPsec est faux parce que IPv6 ne sera probablement jammais adopté par les end-users américains.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais bon, c'est sûrement pas indispensable, mais si c'est faisable, pourquoi s'en priver? (ceux qui font un emerge sync par jour (minimum...) vont pas me faire croire qu'ils ont pas le courage de passer de ipv4 à ipv6...).

 

Parce que ça va faire une charge de travail sur le planing des ingénieurs de Free et au lieu de t'augmenter le débit ou de réfléchir à une feature vraiment bien à t'ajouter il vont te passer en IPv6. Sans parler de l'investissement inutile qui va retarder un vrai investissement utile. Enfin bref je veux bien IPv6 mais donnez moi une vrai raison de m'emmerder à inciter mon FAI à passer à une techno qui n'a pas vraiment d'avenir devant elle...

----------

## Will11

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Enfin bref je veux bien IPv6 mais donnez moi une vrai raison de m'emmerder à inciter mon FAI à passer à une techno qui n'a pas vraiment d'avenir devant elle...

 

Le manque d'ip, mais je reste convaincu que c'est pas à nous de faire bouger les choses pour ça, c'est leur merde à eux.

----------

## Ey

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> Le manque d'ip, mais je reste convaincu que c'est pas à nous de faire bouger les choses pour ça, c'est leur merde à eux.

 

Oui IPv6 permettrait de résoudre le manque d'IP. Maintenant je demandes à voir si ce sera vraiment le choix retenu d'ici 10 ans. J'ai eut plusieurs profs qui ont participé à la conception d'IPv6 et qui admettent qu'IPv6 n'a probablement pas d'avenir même si c'est tout beau et j'en passe.

----------

## naerex

Je trouve normal de faire évoluer un protocol, ipv6 apporte des nouveautés et est oprationnel. Pourquoi s'en priver ?

vous pouvez remplacer dans cette phrase ipv6 par kernel 2.6 et vous aurez la meme conclusion  :Wink: 

----------

## Will11

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Je trouve normal de faire évoluer un protocol, ipv6 apporte des nouveautés et est oprationnel. Pourquoi s'en priver ?
> 
> vous pouvez remplacer dans cette phrase ipv6 par kernel 2.6 et vous aurez la meme conclusion 

 

kernel 2.6 c'est un problème qui est réellement le notre, ipv6 c'est plus un prob de FAI (c'est comme ça que je le vois).

Maintenant tu as raison pourquoi s'en priver ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Will11 wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   Je trouve normal de faire évoluer un protocol, ipv6 apporte des nouveautés et est oprationnel. Pourquoi s'en priver ?
> 
> vous pouvez remplacer dans cette phrase ipv6 par kernel 2.6 et vous aurez la meme conclusion  
> 
> kernel 2.6 c'est un problème qui est réellement le notre, ipv6 c'est plus un prob de FAI (c'est comme ça que je le vois).
> ...

 

Parceque dans le monde réel ce genre de truc coûte la peau des fesses en investissement, et qu'en matièred'investissement, les ressources étant limitées, on raisonne pas en bien ou en mal, mais en mieux ou moins bien... pour le reste, cf Ey

----------

## dapsaille

Sur le fond ..

 techniquement ca me rapelle moi hier soir "Quoi ???? kdebase4.5alpha ?? ouais emerge"

 mais bon chez free qui se soucie d'etre en ipv6 je parle au niveau clients ??? 

1% , 2%

 Allez bon pour le moment ipv6 ca ne sers strictement a rien .....

----------

## digimag

Je me demande quelle sera la taille minimale d'un paquet avec IPv6.

Puis, avons-nous réellement besoin d'un tell nombre d'adresses disponibles? Si on sera tellement nombreux, ça sera pas bientôt j'éspaire  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Starch

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on utilise ipv4 depuis des lustres, qu'on ne veut pas évoluer... ipv5 est mort né car on a même pas voulu en entendre parler..

 

Ça veut dire quoi « mort-né » pour quelque chose qui n'a jamais existé ?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv5

Permets moi de te corriger : 

« On a jamais entendu parlé d'IPv5 parce que ça n'a jamais existé. »

La mise en place d'IPv6 c'est le bordel, ça coute cher, et on se démerde bien sans. C'est suffisant pour se dire que lorsqu'on aura vraiment besoin d'autre chose, bah ça ne sera pas forcément ça... Donc pour un FAI aller investir là dedans pour l'instant, ça ressemble à de la folie.

----------

## digimag

 *Starch wrote:*   

> La mise en place d'IPv6 c'est le bordel, ça coute cher, et on se démerde bien sans. C'est suffisant pour se dire que lorsqu'on aura vraiment besoin d'autre chose, bah ça ne sera pas forcément ça... Donc pour un FAI aller investir là dedans pour l'instant, ça ressemble à de la folie.

 Partiellement d'accord (sauf que je ne connais pas assez les différences entre IPv6 et IPv4, il me semble que la taille de l'adresse IP sera énorme) mais il faudra bien se débarasser de IPv4 un jour. Je ne dis pas passer à IPv6, mais 4 milliards ça fait un peu trop peu...

----------

## naerex

Oui mais dans 10 ans quand on aura colonisé Mars Saturne et Jupiter et que nous serons 100 milliards d'etre humains, tu seras bien content d'etre en ipv6  :Wink: 

----------

## niin

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le manque d'ip, mais je reste convaincu que c'est pas à nous de faire bouger les choses pour ça, c'est leur merde à eux.

 sauf que leur merde a eux finit toujours par devenir notre merde a nous.

----------

## yoyo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Allez bon pour le moment ipv6 ca ne sers strictement a rien .....

 Ça me rappelle un film :

 *Quote:*   

> Jusqu'ici tout va bien ...
> 
> Jusqu'ici tout va bien ...

 

J'y connais rien (enfin pas grand chose) en protocole IP etc. mais bon visiblement la v4 montre ses limites et oblige à des manips pour les contourner (ça me rappelle certains composants tout ça).

Ça se justifie le "tant que ça marche comme ça on touche à rien". Mais le jour où ça ne marche plus on fait quoi ?? On sort un truc bricolé vite fait et si ça marche tant mieux ??

Qu'y a-t-il à part la v6 pour évoluer ?? Y a-t-il autre chose en préparation ?? Qu'est-ce qui manque à la v6 pour être adoptée ??

----------

## vdemeester

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi IPv6 ne s'appelle-t-il pas IPv5 ?
> 
> La version 5 d'IP était une version d'expérimentation du protocole Internet Stream Protocol, qui n'a jamais été massivement déployé. 

 

J'ai lu ça dans la FAQ.. donc pour moi IPv5 a tout de même "existé" un temps/tant soit peu..

On peut effectivement rester camper avec nos bonne vielles méthodes à la con, nos bons vieux protocole, etc. Je dis pas que c'est mal, ça marche et même très bien.. J'ai rien contre, mais les features utiles que les FAI peuvent mettre en place, pourquoi ne seraient-elles pas non plus l'évolution du protocole ? (plutôt que des features qui servent à rien que du marketing)... Hum.. avant de m'emballer j'éloigne mon clavier ^^

----------

## Ey

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qui manque à la v6 pour être adoptée ??

 

Une véritable innovation. Un vrai besoin... Parce que le manque d'IP ça se compense très bien, et surtout ça ne concerne pas tous le monde (80% des IPs sont réservées pour les US). Enfin bref oui il y a une solution plus propre que le NAT ou tout autre solution paliative autre, mais cette solution est lourde et n'apporte pas fondamentalement quelque chose...

----------

## spider312

Que de discussions innutiles ...

Franchement, il faudra y passer un jour, alors pourquyoi retarder l'innévitable, ça ne fera que rendre plus dure la migration, et les bidouilles nécéssaires pour avoir un fonctionnement "potable" du réseau avec ipv4 ont assez duré ...

Et puis le président d'illiad a surement pas dit ça à la légère ..., 1¤ pour 10 000 clients, ça fait un sacré paquet de pognon, largement assez pour mettre ça en place ...

1%, 2% des clients de free ? mais tu te rends compte de combien de gens ça fait ça ???

----------

## zdra

IPV6 c'est vraiment génial !

Il suffi d'avoir le useflag ipv6 de mis, et un ptit module dans le kernel et c'est bon... mais évidement tout les FAI sont en ipv4 donc ça sert par à grd chose... sauf qu'on peut faire un tunnel ipv6 encapsulé dans de l'ipv4, ya des providers gratuis pour ça  :Wink: 

L'avantage surtout de l'ipv6 c'est de régler le probleme du masquerading, plus besoin de masquer vos pc de votre réseau local si votre FAI vous donne direct 10 000 ip routables  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:09:E8:BE:19
> 
>           inet adr:10.0.0.16  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Masque:255.0.0.0
> ...

 

----------

## Starch

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Franchement, il faudra y passer un jour

 

Oueps. Ça fait 10 ans qu'on dit ça...

 « IPv6 c'est pour demain » annonçait fièrement un magazine info en... 1995.

« Dans dix ans, il n'y aura plus de pétrole » disait on en... 1973.

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 1%, 2% des clients de free ? mais tu te rends compte de combien de gens ça fait ça ???

 

136 000 et 272 000 clients. (chiffres de juin 2005)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   Franchement, il faudra y passer un jour 
> 
> Oueps. Ça fait 10 ans qu'on dit ça...
> 
>  « IPv6 c'est pour demain » annonçait fièrement un magazine info en... 1995.

 

Super michel. Sauf que là ya une pétition maintenant tout de suite en ce moment (même si la portée réelle de la pétition est pas garantie, modulo la "fiabilité" du directeur technique). Ya ceux qui ont leur raisons de rester dubitatifs sur IPv6 (ce qui se justifie tout à fait), et ceux qui chouinent tout à fait "utilement" en disant "çà aurait dû être fait depuis longtemps"... Ben j'ai vaguement l'impression de revivre un évenement relativement récent, mais dans un autre contexte...

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   1%, 2% des clients de free ? mais tu te rends compte de combien de gens ça fait ça ??? 
> 
> 136 000 et 272 000 clients. (chiffres de juin 2005)

  çà, c'est 10%, non?

----------

## dapsaille

Mais heuue ils m'en veulent :p 

 Bon je recapetule (non non pas de coquille , juste une con(quoi)que))

  Selon moi 1=ipv4 suffit pour le moment 

                 2= les 98% schpounz restants chez free (retirez les 1 ou 2% émis plus haut) ne savent meme pas ce que c'est ni meme un nattage alors

                 3 = ce n'est pas à nous de souffler dans les bronches de Free pour ca

                 4 = Quand les bgp seront en ipv6 bah ils faudras s'y mettre et je ne pense pas qu'ils n'y pensent pas , pensez vous ?

----------

## Starch

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*    *spider312 wrote:*   Franchement, il faudra y passer un jour 
> 
> Oueps. Ça fait 10 ans qu'on dit ça...
> 
>  « IPv6 c'est pour demain » annonçait fièrement un magazine info en... 1995. 
> ...

 

Bah l'IPv6 c'est un peu comme l'UTF-8. C'est bien, ça peut servir... Mais c'est tellement chiant à mettre en place, pour une utilité somme toute assez restreinte. Tant que le rapport utilité / (chiantise * cout) restera en dessous de 1, faut pas se faire d'illusions hein ;p

Maintenant bon, je n'empêche personne de la signer cette pétition. Moi je trouve que c'est inutile¹.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Starch wrote:*    *spider312 wrote:*   1%, 2% des clients de free ? mais tu te rends compte de combien de gens ça fait ça ??? 
> 
> 136 000 et 272 000 clients. (chiffres de juin 2005)  çà, c'est 10%, non?

 

Effectivement, au temps pour moi.

Donc 13 600 et 27 200  :Smile: 

EDIT:

[1] pour le moment

----------

## guilc

Deux bonnes raisons d'abandonner ipv4 au plus vite :

1) le NAT ou tout autre artifice pour augmenter le nombre de postes branchés quand y a plus assez d'ip, c'est minable.

2) a force de rajouter des options a ipv4, ça devient un bricollage infame. Ex : IPSec qui est implanté n'importe comment. Pas de problème comme ça en ipv6 ou ces options sont pensée a l'avance en natif.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Bah l'IPv6 c'est un peu comme l'UTF-8. C'est bien, ça peut servir... Mais c'est tellement chiant à mettre en place, pour une utilité somme toute assez restreinte. Tant que le rapport utilité / (chiantise * cout) restera en dessous de 1, faut pas se faire d'illusions hein ;p

 

Ou ça c'est chiant ?

Ca va faire 2 ans que j'utilise IPv6, c'est tout aussi simple a utiliser qu'IPv4, les fonctionnalités iptables sont certes un peu plus réduites (pas de support du suivit d'état), mais c'est pas indispensable...

Tu vas pas me dire que rajouter une Ip suir une carte réseau, ou configurer radv (5 minutes montre en main) c'est vraiment dur non ?

----------

## Starch

C'est un peu plus dur pour les fai. Il faut qu'ils achète des routeurs ipv6, qu'ils reconfigurent tout leur réseau, qu'ils branchent tout, et sans couper l'existant.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Starch wrote:*   

> C'est un peu plus dur pour les fai. Il faut qu'ils achète des routeurs ipv6, qu'ils reconfigurent tout leur réseau, qu'ils branchent tout, et sans couper l'existant.

 

Pour la configuration, c'est possible, mais les routeurs "burnés" supportent apparemment IPv6 depuis ?? (1995?  :Wink: ).

Ceci dit, j'ai juste fait une rapide recherche sur un constructeur seulement (By default, IPv6 routing is disabled in the CXsco YOS software. To enable IPv6 routing, you must first enable the forwarding of IPv6 traffic globally on the router and then you must assign IPv6 addresses to individual interfaces in the router. At least one interface must have IPv6 configured.)

Main'nant, je bosse pas chez un FAI, donc je connais pas le matos en place.

----------

## TGL

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 1) le NAT ou tout autre artifice pour augmenter le nombre de postes branchés quand y a plus assez d'ip, c'est minable.

 

Je ne suis qu'un petit utilisateur lambda avec une seule IP (v4) sur sa connection ADSL, pas particulièrement captivé par les histoires de réseau, et pourtant rien que pour cette raison là j'ai un " - Me mettre à ipv6" dans ma TODO.  J'en ai simplement marre d'aller changer les règles de NAT de mon routeur régulièrement, alors que je n'ai que trois machines et des besoins simples. Bah oui, il m'arrive de vouloir filer par FTP un fichier de mon portable à qlq'un, sans allumer pour autant la machine où pointe ce port habituellement, ce genre de trucs. C'est juste des petits désagrements, c'est pour ça que je traine la patte, mais si j'étais en colocation, ou bien encore accro aux machins modernes style VoIP et compagnie, je crois que je m'y serais mis depuis longtemps, parce que dans ces conditions là le NAT il me sortirait par les yeux.

Un autre argument que je viens de découvrir (bah ouais, j'ai déjà dit que j'y connaissais pas grand chose...) dans un journal linuxfr, c'est que pour certains pays, la pénurie d'adresses v4 n'est pas pour demain mais est bien réelle dès aujourd'hui :

https://linuxfr.org/comments/618576.html#618576

Dans c'est conditions, je trouverais normal que les pays qui se sont servi la plus grosse part des adresses v4 fassent un petit effort vers une solution plus universelle et équitable.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> C'est un peu plus dur pour les fai. Il faut qu'ils achète des routeurs ipv6, qu'ils reconfigurent tout leur réseau, qu'ils branchent tout, et sans couper l'existant.

 

L'ipv6 est possible sur n'importe quel matos sérieux, par exemple cisco depuis très longtemps...

Et pour les FAI, c'est faisable, puisque mon fai le fait et me fournit un /48 complet (80 bits pour moi tout seul).

Par contre, un point de détail, mais pour les FAI utilisant de l'IPADSL, c'est faisable facilement, avec un paramètre de conf sur le ppp du client.

Par contre, pour free, faudra voir comment ils vont gérer ça dans leur encapsulation VCMUX, parceque c'est pas aussi pratique a faire qu'avec un bon vieux ppp...

----------

## truc

hum, au risque de casser l'ambiance, eh mon quake 3 il passera sans problème? il comprendra l'IPV6 (j'en doute..) mais euh je suis pas encore prèt à l'abandonner complètement  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Il me semble que ça peut poser probleme pour les serveurs en ipv6, mais les clients ça pose pas de problème. Si t'es en ipv6 tu peux toujours te connecter à une ipv4.

Cela dit si ça se trouve q3 a été prévu pour ipv6, je sais pas trop... comme ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on en parle presque tout les progs serveurs sont compatible ipv6. Même windows l'est !

----------

## dawaien

 *truc wrote:*   

> um, au risque de casser l'ambiance, eh mon quake 3 il passera sans problème? il comprendra l'IPV6 (j'en doute..) mais euh je suis pas encore prèt à l'abandonner complètement 

 

Maintenant que le code de q3 est open-source, il y aura toujours moyen de faire passer q3 en IPv6.  :Wink: 

----------

## niin

la petition est a 12750 signatures ; ca avance bien dites-donc. mais bon faut soit 100000 personnes soient 10000 qui disent etre prete a payer 1 euro par mois en plus. Mais bon si ya 5000 personnes par jour on va finir par atteindre 100000  :Very Happy: 

----------

## niin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [23:03:35] <guiwiz@jabber.fr> dis tu peux tester l'envoi de fichier? g tenté une magouille
> 
> [23:04:28] <gilles> bien joué ; donc ct ta faute
> ...

 

En l'occurence, Gilles, c'est moi ; la sollution je ne l'aurais jamais trouvée moi meme alors que j'ai tout de meme quelques notions de base en réseau. Alors les 99% de gens qui y connaissent strictement rien en réseau devraient en avoir des emmerdes s'ils étaient derrière une passerelle. La plupart des gens n'ont sans doute qu'un seul PC connecté chez eux, ce qui simplifie nettement les problème, mais dès que tu es derrière un routeur (et si en plus t'es pas en IP fixe...), ca devient vite la galère  configurer pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas dedans.

L'autre explication à l'effet "on a pas de problème en ce moemnt" vient aussi du fait qu'ils ne rendent même pas compte des contraintes avec lesquels ils vivient depuis le début (moi le premier). Comme le dit le Eric de linuxfr.org : "C'est fou comme on oublie très vite les limitations quand on a l'habitude de vivre avec. Ca me rappelle ceux qui disaient qu'Internet ne sert à rien, on a déjà le minitel, que l'IM ne sert à rien on a déjà l'email, que l'ADSL ne sert à rien on a déjà tous les sites Web avec le RTC ... sauf qu'après le changement on enlève plein de contraintes qu'on avait oublier et on n'ose même pas penser à un retour en arrière."

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

>  La plupart des gens n'ont sans doute qu'un seul PC connecté chez eux

 

j'suis dans un SAV pour les particuliers et je t'assure, que de plus en plus d'utilisateur LAMBDA ont plusieurs ordinateurs, et qu'ils veulent qu'ils soient tous connectés!! le pc du bébé de la nounou, du voisin etc..   :Laughing: 

Sinon, c'est bon je suis convaincu (les quakers qui programment, ne m'abandonnez pas!! )

EDIT: 15363 à voté :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *Quote:*   

> j'suis dans un SAV pour les particuliers et je t'assure, que de plus en plus d'utilisateur LAMBDA ont plusieurs ordinateurs, et qu'ils veulent qu'ils soient tous connectés!! le pc du bébé de la nounou, du voisin etc..  

 

Surtout depuis qu'un routeur wifi coute un tout petit poil de plus qu'un modem normal et que ça permet de connecter toutes les machines de la maison sans pour autant tirer des cables partout  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

hey ho (lenouveau son de manau..) mais j'ai cherché et je n'ai pu savoir si la freebox était compatible IPv6 ou non, certes ça serait un peu boulet de la part de free mais pourquoi il n'en est apparemment fait mention nul part?

Hein pourquoi?

----------

## naerex

La freebox tourne sous Linux, donc un simple nouveau firmware avec l'ipv6 activé et ça roule   :Wink: 

des infos ici

autre lien encore plus interessant

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'envisage de passer tout mon réseau en ipv6 (enfin quand wanadoo proposera un accès ipv6 natif : http://www.ipv6.wanadoo.fr/mxBB/ ).

Seulement je me pose quelques petites question :

_ L'ipv6 permet de s'affranchir du NAT, comment fonctionne le partage d'une connexion internet dans ce cas ?

_ Les programmes que j'utilisent marcheront-ils tous en ipv6 ?

j'ai une passerelle avec plusieurs services d'activer comme : serveur dhcp, dns, point d'accès wifi (avec un pont wifi-filaire), squid, mldonkey

gentoo supporte t-elle l'ipv6 (notament pour la configuration d'une interface réseaux en DHCP, car baselayout n'a pas encore de flag ipv6)

il m'arrive de faire des lan party chez moi, est-ce que les jeux sont généralement compatible avec l'ipv6.

faut-il faire cohabiter ipv4 et ipv6 ?

Sinon pour la question : "pourquoi passer en ipv6 ?"

Je dirais que le plus gros avantage est de pouvoir accèder à des site en ipv6   :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> _ L'ipv6 permet de s'affranchir du NAT, comment fonctionne le partage d'une connexion internet dans ce cas ?

 

purement du routage (+ table de forward dans ip6tables bien sur)

 *Quote:*   

> _ Les programmes que j'utilisent marcheront-ils tous en ipv6 ?
> 
> j'ai une passerelle avec plusieurs services d'activer comme : serveur dhcp, dns, point d'accès wifi (avec un pont wifi-filaire), squid, mldonkey

 

Non, tout ne marche pas en ipv6. Squid par exemple ne fonctionne qu'en ipv4. Mais apache, proftpd, bind, postgres fonctionnent en ipv6 par exemple. A gérer au cas par cas

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo supporte t-elle l'ipv6 (notament pour la configuration d'une interface réseaux en DHCP, car baselayout n'a pas encore de flag ipv6)
> 
> il m'arrive de faire des lan party chez moi, est-ce que les jeux sont généralement compatible avec l'ipv6.
> 
> faut-il faire cohabiter ipv4 et ipv6 ?

 

Pour dhcp, je sais pas, je n'utilise pas. En tous cas, avec ma conf statique, ça marceh très bien (module iproute2, pas iputils) :

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=(

    "192.168.6.28/24"

    "2001:7a8:2b1b::28/48"

)

routes_eth0=(

    "default via 192.168.6.33"

    "default via 2001:7a8:2b1b::33"

)

```

Pour les jeux, pareil que les autres programmes, a voir au cas par cas.

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *guilc wrote:*   

> purement du routage (+ table de forward dans ip6tables bien sur)

 

Ca veut dire que le FAI doit nous fournir un bon paquet @IP ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour dhcp, je sais pas, je n'utilise pas. En tous cas, avec ma conf statique, ça marceh très bien (module iproute2, pas iputils) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Et il faut donc aussi que chaque interface réseau ai une adresse ip local et une adresse ip internet, mais est-ce que ça marche si les deux sont en ipv6 ?

----------

## Ey

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   purement du routage (+ table de forward dans ip6tables bien sur) 
> 
> Ca veut dire que le FAI doit nous fournir un bon paquet @IP ?

 

Oui le FAI ne te donne pas 1 IP mais une plage.

----------

## Tony Clifton

ah bah moi qui voulait une @ip fixe, là j'aurais de quoi faire.

J'espère qu'ils vont lancer l'expérimentation en natif ce mois ci.

----------

## Starch

Ahhhh vivement l'ipv6, que l'IP devienne aussi facile à pirater que le Wifi...

Juste comme ça en passant :

- n'importe qui peut se déclarer routeur ipv6 et relayer les packets de son voisin (l'implémentation Windows actuelle)

- même si  le cryptage et l'authentification sont prévus dans la norme, ce n'est pour ça qu'il est encore (bien) implémenté.

----------

## spider312

 *Starch wrote:*   

> - même si  le cryptage et l'authentification sont prévus dans la norme, ce n'est pour ça qu'il est encore (bien) implémenté.

 Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens (ni même la syntaxe) de cette phrase

----------

## Starch

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   - même si  le cryptage et l'authentification sont prévus dans la norme, ce n'est pour ça qu'il est encore (bien) implémenté. Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens (ni même la syntaxe) de cette phrase

 

en gros que ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé à l'heure actuelle.

(remplacer « qu'il est » par « qu'ils sont » et rajouter un 's' à « implémenté »)

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Starch wrote:*   

> (remplacer « qu'il est » par « qu'ils sont » et rajouter un 's' à « implémenté »)

 

les plus important reste le "pas" entre "n'est" et "pour"

EDIT : comment tu faits les « » (je n'ai pas c'est touches sur mon clavier)

----------

## kernelsensei

moi sur mon qwerty je fais compose + < et compose + > : «»

apres sur un azerty, ca doit etre altgr+<> ou un truc du style ... je pense .. sinon fais toi une touche "compose", ça permet de taper des ø,ñ,ł,¢ et autre bizarreries  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Bien joué, c'est bien avec Alt Gr, mais c'est "Alt Gr + Z" pour "«" et "Alt Gr + x" pour "»", j'avais jamais remarqué que quasiment toutes pouvaient être utilisée avec Alt Gr

----------

## Enlight

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*    *Starch wrote:*   - même si  le cryptage et l'authentification sont prévus dans la norme, ce n'est pour ça qu'il est encore (bien) implémenté. Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens (ni même la syntaxe) de cette phrase 
> 
> en gros que ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé à l'heure actuelle.
> 
> (remplacer « qu'il est » par « qu'ils sont » et rajouter un 's' à « implémenté »)

 

Pourtant c'est du md5 qui est prévu, non? et logiquement ça peut pas être pire qu'ARP ou bien? J'ai égalemet lu qu'IPv6 était censé empecher l'IP (smart) spoofing et autres attaques genre "man in the middle".

----------

## Starch

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   
> 
> en gros que ce n'est pas du tout sécurisé à l'heure actuelle.
> 
> (remplacer « qu'il est » par « qu'ils sont » et rajouter un 's' à « implémenté ») 
> ...

 

IPSec normalement (je ne suis pas très au courant, mais tiens mes infos d'un type qui travaille là dedans¹).

En fait il faut voir que si le routage marche très bien pour le moment, la sécurité et consort ce n'est pas encore ça.

Pour les attaques « man in the middle », le problème reste qu'il n'y a pour l'instant aucune authentification des routeurs entre eux, donc n'importe qui peut faire routeur. Donc faire un «  man in the middle » sans être « in the middle »  :Smile: 

[1] « Le problème c'est que tout le monde s'en fout. Pas besoin et deux fois plus d'administration à faire » dit il à propos de l'IPv6.

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Starch wrote:*   

> IPSec normalement (je ne suis pas très au courant, mais tiens mes infos d'un type qui travaille là dedans¹).
> 
> En fait il faut voir que si le routage marche très bien pour le moment, la sécurité et consort ce n'est pas encore ça.
> 
> Pour les attaques « man in the middle », le problème reste qu'il n'y a pour l'instant aucune authentification des routeurs entre eux, donc n'importe qui peut faire routeur. Donc faire un «  man in the middle » sans être « in the middle » 
> ...

 

Ah décidement je crois que ton clavier mange des mots ....   :Smile: 

----------

## l.slysz

hmm et sinon, on fait quoi des bons vieux routeurs filaires? (mon fidèle SpeedTouch Home ->510v3)

je suis pas convaincu qu'ils soient prevus pour supporter l'piv6   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Starch wrote:*   

> En fait il faut voir que si le routage marche très bien pour le moment, la sécurité et consort ce n'est pas encore ça.
> 
> Pour les attaques « man in the middle », le problème reste qu'il n'y a pour l'instant aucune authentification des routeurs entre eux, donc n'importe qui peut faire routeur. Donc faire un «  man in the middle » sans être « in the middle » 

 

Ben en fait, je ne comprends pas (dans le sens, expliquez moi svp  :Smile: ) pourquoi IPv6 serait "moins" sécurisé, puisqu'à priori, il en fait "plus" qu'IPv4. Je veux dire, pour l'histoire de spoofer de l'IPv6, pourquoi çà serait plus facile qu'IPv4? Même question pour les routeurs.

Après, je suis pas convaincu qu'on aura tout de suite les mécanisme d'authentification IPv6/IPsec entre routeurs. Vu les calculs en supp, ça risque d'ajouter une grosse latence. Enfin, jusqu'à ce que du matos kivabien conçu pour çà soit utilisé, oeuf corse.

----------

## Starch

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben en fait, je ne comprends pas (dans le sens, expliquez moi svp ) pourquoi IPv6 serait "moins" sécurisé, puisqu'à priori, il en fait "plus" qu'IPv4. Je veux dire, pour l'histoire de spoofer de l'IPv6, pourquoi çà serait plus facile qu'IPv4? Même question pour les routeurs.
> 
> 

 

Ce que j'essaie de dire c'est que le premier argument avancé sur le site, c'est la sécurité. Ce serait sans doute le cas si les implémentations fiables existaient, ce qui n'est pas le cas. Mais pour l'instant c'est dire des choses pour convaincre le client, sans rien derrière (comme pas mal de choses dur ce site d'ailleurs).

Pour l'IP spoofing, je ne sais pas. Si j'ai bien retenu mes leçons ça devrait être impossible en ipv6. Bon impossible ne veut pas forcément dire infaisable...

Il y'a une feature dans ipv6 qui permet d'avoir des chemins dynamiques. On peut installer un routeur qui va dire à ses peers « OK, je suis un routeur, si t'as besoin t'as qu'à faire transiter les données par chez moi », ce qui est bien, pour les réseaux ad hoc et tout ça. Seulement (et c'est ce que visiblement fait [faisait] WinXP quand tu le fous sur un réseau ipv6), tu peux dire à tout le monde « je suis un routeur », du coup les autres routeurs se servent de toi, tu deviens un point sur le chemin des données, donc tu peux choper ce qu'il y'a à l'intérieur des trames.

Pour ça y'a IPSec qui est censé protéger le contenu, et des mécanismes d'authentification des routeurs. Seulement je crois qu'IPSec sur l'ipv6 n'est pas fini d'implémenter et l'auth, bah c'est pas fait.

Enfin, moi c'est ce que j'ai compris. Mais comme au final je ne me sens pas particulièrement concerné, je ne suis pas très attentif.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Il y'a une feature dans ipv6 qui permet d'avoir des chemins dynamiques. On peut installer un routeur qui va dire à ses peers « OK, je suis un routeur, si t'as besoin t'as qu'à faire transiter les données par chez moi », ce qui est bien, pour les réseaux ad hoc et tout ça. Seulement (et c'est ce que visiblement fait [faisait] WinXP quand tu le fous sur un réseau ipv6), tu peux dire à tout le monde « je suis un routeur », du coup les autres routeurs se servent de toi, tu deviens un point sur le chemin des données, donc tu peux choper ce qu'il y'a à l'intérieur des trames.

 

Ca, c'est un faux problème.

Ce n'est pas le cas pour le routage entre les AS et sur les liens de transit ou on utilise encore du bon vieux BGP,RIP, etc... (idem ipv4)

Le "problème" que tu évoque est valable uniquement au niveau local (LAN), si tu utilises radvd en le configurant comme un pied. Sinon, si tu utilise des configurations statiques, ou que tu impose les routes, il n'y a AUCUN problème.

Mais de toute façon, cela reste localisé a TON réseau local, donc le risque est faible meme dans le cas d'une mauvaise configuration...

[Edit] Et je précise qu'activer le routage dynamique dans un réseau non-mobile, ça relève de la débilité...

Autre chose : ce n'est pas parceque l'implémentaiton ipv6 de windows est daubée que toutes les implémentations sont daubées;;; C'est mature sous linux et *BSD... Et le matos cisco pour les routeurs matériel est aussi très au point.

Bien évidamment, le petit routeur maison ne fonctionne pas en ipv6, il faut le passer en modem simple avec une passerelle unix derrière, ou investir dans un routeur cisco qui reste le seul fabriquant potable a faire du matos supportant ipv6.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben voilà, le dernier véritable frein à l'adoption d'IPv6 vient de sauter: Icculus va implémenter la bête et d'autres trucs sympa dans Quake 3   :Wink:  (http://icculus.org/quake3/?page=home)

----------

## truc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben voilà, le dernier véritable frein à l'adoption d'IPv6 vient de sauter: Icculus va implémenter la bête et d'autres trucs sympa dans Quake 3   (http://icculus.org/quake3/?page=home)

 

2ans plus tard, toujours pas d'IPV6 ni chez free ni dans notre jeu préféré ( du moins pas à ma connaissance..)

Des nouvelles de votre coté?

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Ben voilà, le dernier véritable frein à l'adoption d'IPv6 vient de sauter: Icculus va implémenter la bête et d'autres trucs sympa dans Quake 3   (http://icculus.org/quake3/?page=home) 
> 
> 2ans plus tard, toujours pas d'IPV6 ni chez free ni dans notre jeu préféré ( du moins pas à ma connaissance..)
> 
> Des nouvelles de votre coté?

 

Bah toujours pareil : depuis 2 ans (plutot 3 en fait), je synchronise mon arbre de portage en ipv6, j'utilise les miroirs gentoo en ipv6, quand un site est résolu en v4 et v6, je l'utilise automatiquement en v6  :Laughing: 

Ca marche très bien, faut juste bien choisir son FAI   :Razz: 

----------

## digimag

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ca marche très bien, faut juste bien choisir son FAI 

 Nerim ?

----------

## guilc

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Ca marche très bien, faut juste bien choisir son FAI  Nerim ?

 

Oui  :Cool: 

----------

## truc

et question rapide comme ça: quelle est la taille de la plage d'adresse que nerim te 'donne' (pour ton utilisation perso donc)?

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> et question rapide comme ça: quelle est la taille de la plage d'adresse que nerim te 'donne' (pour ton utilisation perso donc)?

 

/32 IPv4 (donc 1 adresse, tu peux demander des adresses v4 supplémentaires, par bloc de 4, en option (payante))

/48 IPv6 (donc 2^80 adresses, y a de quoi voir venir  :Laughing: )

----------

## truc

ah mais donc tu as vraiment les 2 (v4 et v6) en pernanence sur tes machines? J'veux dire que ton routeur en entrée il route l'IPV6 et fait du NAT pour l'IPV4 ?

Pour tes machines sur 'LAN' sont à la fois cachées derrière ton routeur NAT, et visibles en IPV6?

aahhhh aide moi j'm'embrouille tout seul!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> ah mais donc tu as vraiment les 2 (v4 et v6) en pernanence sur tes machines? J'veux dire que ton routeur en entrée il route l'IPV6 et fait du NAT pour l'IPV4 ?
> 
> Pour tes machines sur 'LAN' sont à la fois cachées derrière ton routeur NAT, et visibles en IPV6?
> 
> aahhhh aide moi j'm'embrouille tout seul!! 

 

C'est ça, le v4 est natté puisque une seule IP, mais le v6 est routé sur les machines locales qui sont donc directement visible depuis l'extérieur en v6 (du coup faut penser à faire ses ip6tables de partout  :Laughing: )

----------

## truc

okkk... bon encore une autre:

Pour un site dispo en v4 et v6, le choix se fait où/comment? une requète DNS part sur  un serveur DNS v6 et une autre sur un v4, et au bout d'un temps donné, si pas de réponse du DNSv6 le pc demandeur se rabbat sur la réponse en IPv4? Ça semble bizarre! Explique nous tout  :Wink: 

Meric pour tes réponses en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Bah la résolution est faite par le resolver de la glibc, qui est naturellement ipv6-aware. (cf pages man de gethostbyname and co)

Après, il faut que l'appli soit bien codée et utilise le code glibc portable et pas le code spécifique ipv4.

Ensuite, la résolution se faisant en v4+v6, les applis vont recevoir les 2 (au meme titre que si une adresse est résolu par 2 IP en v4, elle va recevoir les 2). A elle de savoir comment faire. La glibc (récente) remonte par défaut les adresses v6 en premier.

On peut parfois spécifier à l'appli de ne pas utiliser l'ipv6 (ex dans firefox : network.dns.disableIPV6, wget -4/-6), mais y a pas trop de généralité la dessus, ça va dépendre de l'appli.

----------

## truc

apparemment c'est pour très bientôt chez free  :Very Happy:  (dans la journée je crois...)

http://iliad.fr/presse/2007/CP_IPv6_121207.pdf

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

La page n'est pas encore disponible sur mon compte à l'heure actuelle.

----------

## El_Goretto

A partir de 18h, les gens,miam  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Est ce que ça voudrait dire que mes 4 ports de ma freebox auraient une adresse V6 chacun?

Mais si oui, la freebox n'a qu'un port physique vers la liaison ADSL... il va faire quoi lui? Recevoir de la V4, V6? Si V6, tu peux claquer plusieurs adresses V6 sur le même lien? Dans ce cas, comment il sait vers quel port eth physique doivent être dirigés les paquets?

Y a trop de questions?  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Est ce que ça voudrait dire que mes 4 ports de ma freebox auraient une adresse V6 chacun?
> 
> Mais si oui, la freebox n'a qu'un port physique vers la liaison ADSL... il va faire quoi lui? Recevoir de la V4, V6? Si V6, tu peux claquer plusieurs adresses V6 sur le même lien? Dans ce cas, comment il sait vers quel port eth physique doivent être dirigés les paquets?
> 
> Y a trop de questions? 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4515680.html#4515680

 :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

dispo dans les fonctionnalités optionnelles de la freebox ( 17H30 chez moi )

----------

## Temet

 *truc wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4515680.html#4515680
> 
> 

 

Oui mais j'ai toujours pas pipé  :Embarassed: 

En clair : 1 adresse locale (privée) ipv4 <-> 1 adresse publique ipv6 ???

En gros, t'as un NAT avec un mapping sur les adresses et plus sur les ports???

----------

## truc

bah imagine que free te donne non pas une adresse IP mais une plage d'adresse IP, plus besoin de source NAT pour que tes pc profitent du net. 

En gros c'est ce qui se passe, sauf que c'est juste en IPv6, donc tes pc auront 2 adresses IP :

1 IPv6 routable sur le net 

1 IPv4 à priori privée source nattée avec ton IPv4 publique (et donc non visible sur le net comme ce que tu as actuellement quoi..)

----------

## digimag

Merci pour l'info truc et Oupsman, c'est une très agréable surprise ! Je viens de publier un billet à ce propos, voici la marche à suivre pour activer l'IPv6 :

« Pour bénéficier de l'IPv6, vous devez être en zone dégroupée. Rendez-vous dans votre console de gestion et cliquez sur Fonctionnalités Routeur de la Freebox dans la section FONCTIONNALITÉS OPTIONNELLES. Ensuite, cliquez sur le lien Configurer en face de l'item Autres fonctions. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à cocher la case correspondante et redémarrer votre Freebox. »

C'est fait pour ma part, il ne reste plus qu'à redémarrer et voir ce que cela donne  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Faut avoir la box en mode routeur  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

Faut se caler des ip6tables de partout alors ? je sens qu'on va voir des scans à gogos cette nuit   :Confused: 

je ne discute pas de l'intérêt pour certains mais pour le commun des mortels et comme je ne suis pas un pro en sysadmin :

on peut "rester comme avant" sans trop de risques ? 

qq'un se dévoue pour nous faire une checklist des points à vérifier ?   :Embarassed:  

----------

## Delvin

petite question, je viens de l'activer, où est-ce qu'on voit la plage d'adresse attribué ?

----------

## digimag

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> petite question, je viens de l'activer, où est-ce qu'on voit la plage d'adresse attribué ?

 J'ai rien senti non plus, mais ma Gentoo n'est pas compatible ipv6, et je ne l'ai pas mise à jour depuis de longs mois, je suis en train de faire le ménage.

Si quelqu'un a des informations  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs il n'y aurait pas un site qui affiche l'adresse en IPv6 (comme http://monip.org/) ?

----------

## guilc

 *digimag wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs il n'y aurait pas un site qui affiche l'adresse en IPv6 (comme http://monip.org/) ?

 

Tu peux tenter http://go6.net/

Sur la homepage, ils indique quelle IP tu utilises (si tu es connecté en v4 ou v6).

Pour ma part, il m'affiche bien mon IPv6 : http://www.xwing.info/ipv6.png

----------

## digimag

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   D'ailleurs il n'y aurait pas un site qui affiche l'adresse en IPv6 (comme http://monip.org/) ? 
> 
> Tu peux tenter http://go6.net/
> 
> Sur la homepage, ils indique quelle IP tu utilises (si tu es connecté en v4 ou v6).
> ...

 Merci bien pour le lien. Avec Free, l'adresse affichée reste du IPv4. Donc pour le moment, toujours rien de perceptible.

Je suis en train de recompiler mon noyau pour le support du IPv6. Au fait guilc, chez Nerim ils donnent combien d'adresses IPv6 ? Si j'ai bien compris, tu peux avoir chez toi plusieurs serveurs sur le même port accessibles avec des adresses IPv6 différentes depuis le réseau ?

----------

## geekounet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Faut se caler des ip6tables de partout alors ? je sens qu'on va voir des scans à gogos cette nuit  
> 
> je ne discute pas de l'intérêt pour certains mais pour le commun des mortels et comme je ne suis pas un pro en sysadmin :
> 
> on peut "rester comme avant" sans trop de risques ? 
> ...

 

Bah non, t'as pas besoin d'être en NAT pour protéger ton réseau interne (d'ailleurs ça n'est pas fait pour ça, et ça protège pas tant que ça, si t'as pas un PF devant pour uniformiser les paquets, c'est facilement analysable et tout). Le routeur qu'est devant tout le monde a juste à bloquer toutes les adresses de ton range, et t'es tranquille. Ensuite t'ouvres les adresses et ports au besoin, et ya plus à se faire chier avec le routage de port et tout  :Smile: 

À mort cette horreur de NAT maintenant ! ^^

----------

## guilc

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Au fait guilc, chez Nerim ils donnent combien d'adresses IPv6 ? Si j'ai bien compris, tu peux avoir chez toi plusieurs serveurs sur le même port accessibles avec des adresses IPv6 différentes depuis le réseau ?

 

un /48 : ce qui est recommandé par les RFC (soit 65535 sous-réseaux).

En IPv6, un /64 correspond à un sous-réseau. Ce qui fait que pour les freenautes auxquels Free ne file qu'un /64 => c'est mort pour avoir plusieurs sous-réseaux à la maison (au hasard, un LAN et un Wi-FI)...

Bon, aussi, ils ont pris qu'un seul /32 (whois 2a01:5d8::/32), ils ont ptet peur d'être court  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

En tous cas, je constate que y a des freenautes qui ont déja configuré l'IPv6  :Wink: 

J'ai des hits sur l'image que j'ai posté en V6  :Laughing: 

```
2a01:5d8:52e2:1563:218:deff:fec2:4aed - - [12/Dec/2007:21:48:30 +0100] "GET /ipv6.png HTTP/1.1" 200 11888

2a01:5d8:58ac:f557:218:f3ff:fe68:ae87 - - [12/Dec/2007:22:03:45 +0100] "GET /ipv6.png HTTP/1.1" 200 11888
```

----------

## ryo-san

 :Very Happy: 

dis guilc , tu voudrais pas nous pondre un how-to sur la mise en reseau ipv6, la lecture/comprehension des adresses est quand meme legerement indigeste compare a celle de l'ipv4.

si je comprends bien le fe80::/64 c'est le reseau local mais les 64 bits restant sont-ils construit d'apres l'adresse mac ? ou par incantation obscure ? ou ...

EDIT: stp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lejim

mm alors au final on dispose de combien d'adresse ( ou de quelle plage ) et où cette info est elle reportée?

----------

## guilc

Ben, heu, Gentoo est magique !  :Laughing: 

Déja, y a ça : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ipv6.xml

Pour les IP, la méthode répandue est radv, qui construit les adresses dans le /64 à partir des adresses MAC. Rien de bien compliqué à configurer.

Pour ma part, je préfère garder mes IP "simples", en les allouant manuellement dans mon /64.

DHCPv6 n'est pas franchement répandu.

Et niveau routeur, rien d'extraordinaire : on active le forward, et on règle ses règles ip6tables de forward et/ou sur chaque client selon ses besoins. Plus de NAT. Pour ma part, c'est forward transparent, et réglage sur chacun de mes clients.

On a de la chance, ip6tables gère même les suivi d'état. Ca n'a pas toujours été le cas (à mes débuts en ipv6, c'était folklo niveau iptables  :Laughing: )

Après, heu, je veux bien répondre à des questions particulières selon ma petite expérience d'utilisation, mais je suis pas un pro de l'IPv6, loin de là, pour pondre un tuto complet  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et quand on utilise DynDNS pour avoir un nom sur son adresse IP, comment se passe le passage à IPv6 ?

----------

## einstein14

Bonjour,

J'ai activé l'ipv6 hier sur ma freebox et apres recompilation du kernel de mon routeur et redemarrage j'obtiens bien une adresse ipv6

```
pichu ~ # ip -6 addr show

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,NOTRAILERS,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 2a01:5d8:5242:6508:2d0:70ff:fe02:15ea/64 scope global dynamic

       valid_lft 86368sec preferred_lft 86368sec

    inet6 fe80::2d0:70ff:fe02:15ea/64 scope link

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 fe80::2d0:70ff:fe01:79e2/64 scope link

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

et je peux pinger par exemple ping6 www.ipv6.org

histoire d'attribuer des ipv6 aux autres pc de mon réseau et en suivant http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ipv6.xml j'ai installé radvd et fait la configuration de la sorte:

```
interface eth1

{

        AdvSendAdvert on;

        AdvLinkMTU 1280;

        MaxRtrAdvInterval 300;

        prefix 2a01:5d8:5242:6508::/64

        {

                AdvOnLink on;

                AdvAutonomous on;

        };

};

```

eth1 étant l'interface vers mon réseau local ... et là,apres avoir démarré le service, c'est le drame

Le routeur a toujours son adresse ipv6 mais un pingv6 www.ipv6.org donne: connect: Network is unreachable

Est ce que j'aurais raté qqc qqs part?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

presque sur qu'il manque la route, parce-que j'ai le meme soucis.

J'en suis resté a la configuration par le dhcp de la freebox.

Ma pseudo aide s'arretera la, dsl.

----------

## guilc

effectivement, ptet un petit 

```
/sbin/ip -6 route add 2000::/3 dev eth1
```

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai coché la case sur mon interface de gestion. Je regarderais ce soir si même avec la freebox en mode modem, ca marche avec un routeur à part (Netgear WGT634u sous Kamikaze 7.07)

----------

## einstein14

merci guilc et ryo-san je testerais ca ce soir en rentrant chez moi.

Oupsman ma freebox n'est pas en mode routeur et l'ipv6 marche quand meme.

----------

## geekounet

Et être dégroupé c'est vraiment nécessaire ? Quelqu'un a testé ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et être dégroupé c'est vraiment nécessaire ? Quelqu'un a testé ?

 

J'ai testé et malheureusement rien, aucun routeur ipv6 présent qu'il me dit (dhcpcd)

Bon faut dire que le firmware de la v4 n'a pas été mis à jour pour les NG, peut-être dans l'avenir (si comme je l'ai lu y'a bien un tunnel installé sur la freebox ça peut parfaitement marcher sur le réseau de FT)

----------

## einstein14

Hello,

Effectivement en ajoutant la route apres avoir lancé radvd je retrouve l'acces au net ipv6.

Cependant maintenant les ordi de mon réseau obtiennent une adresse ipv6 mais ne peuvent toujours pas ping l'exterieur (ni l'interieur d'ailleu) de mon réseau.

J'avance a petit pas mais je vais m'en sortir :p

----------

## guilc

Tiens, voila de quoi rabaisser l'enthousisme des freenautes geeks... 

http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=37114

----------

## Oupsman

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

On peut pas tout avoir  :Rolling Eyes:  Par contre, j'espère que Free ne va pas s'endormir sur sa solution boiteuse ...

----------

